# Chester Aquarium World



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi! here are a few photos from my aquarium. I am just a beginner in aquatic photography so please give me advice.









What do you think??


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks better than anything I can shoot.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Two photos of my Angels:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm still a beginner in aquatic photography also, but I think your pics look nice.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

*guaiac_boy, trenac* thank you!


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

Definitely better then anything I've been able to take. Keep it up!


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Here are two macro shots. I have made them with my new camera - Fuji S5600.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Those are very nice pictures. I am amazed that anyone can get a good picture of tetras. Mine won't stay still long enough. I suppose it has to due with shutter speed. Did you need to adjust yours at all?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I agree, those tetra photos are good! Nice job! 

The only thing I'd try is cropping the siamensis and amano shrimp photos alittle closer so you get the blurry forground plant out of the picture. I'm a fan of macro shots though.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice photos... Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for the new camera? I am shopping cameras and trying to decide on one for using on my tanks. Also, did you compare to other cameras and why did you decide on this one? Darrell


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you for all the comments. The price for the camera was about 350$. With memory card and other accesories I paid about 400-450$. I compared Fuji with other cameras: Olympus SP500, Sony H1, Minolta Z5/Z6 and Canon S1. They are quite common cameras. I have choosen Fuji, because of its great revievs, good price and I enjoy the look of the camera very much. Olympus is not well known yet, Sony and Canon are much more expensive and Minoltas are older than Fuji I think, and I don't like their design. I am fully satisfied with S5600.

EDIT: Specially for Six, macro shot of my Cardina japonica and Hydrocotyle:


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I took this photo last night  Don't exactly know why but I really like it.


----------

